# Electronic Teaching Attestations



## carole0403 (Jul 10, 2009)

When a resident dictates a discharge and the note is subsequently electronically signed by the attending physician, does the attending also have to add a teaching attestation addendum to be able to bill the discharge??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 13, 2009)

*Attestation needed*

In a teaching hospital the teaching physician must always have an attestation statement on a resident's dictated (or written) note for the service to be billable ... E/M or procedure. 

F Tessa Bartesls, CPC, CEMC


----------

